# B&Q snake rack BARGAIN OF THE CENTURY!!!!



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

After months on nagging I finally got my o/h to agree to building me a snake rack. 

So armed with disgruntled boyf and infallible sketch with measurements in inches AND millimetres I dragged him to B&Q for materials.

My costings were: 

3x 18mm sheets MDF cut to size £47.91
7x cuts on top of the four free £3.50
1x bag of screws to put it together £2.62

*Grand total £54.03* 

Got to the checkout and the woman rang it up. All well and good.

*ACTUAL COST £14.85* 

I could believe my luck. I even asked her if it was right. She said she had scanned the barcodes so it must be....I thought "I'll leave it at that then!!!"

And made a sharp exit!

I can't believe I'm getting an 8 50ltr really useful box rack for £14.85!!!!!

:no1::grin1::no1::grin1::no1:

Picture of my o/h and wood before work commenced:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

well done lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

hmmm where have i seen this idea before:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Its an original plan of mine I've been sitting on for a while:whistling2::whistling2:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

how much was the total on the reciept?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Mwahahaha I love B&Q for that, they never seem to charge the right prices for wood


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

snakelover said:


> how much was the total on the reciept?


Total on the receipt was £14.85. :no1:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> Mwahahaha I love B&Q for that, they never seem to charge the right prices for wood


I'll be a repeat customer thats for sure!!!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

someones lucky


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> someones lucky


Yeah I can't quite believe it. 

Just wish he would work a bit faster. Not that I'm impatient or anthing!


----------



## Geopathic (Jun 30, 2007)

Well I had pursuaded my o/h to make me a "caveman rack" but we have decided to make use of an alcove in the living room. We are going to put shelves straight in to it. So the cost will hopefully be even cheaper than expected. Will of course be going to B&Q lol....


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Geopathic said:


> Well I had pursuaded my o/h to make me a "caveman rack" but we have decided to make use of an alcove in the living room. We are going to put shelves straight in to it. So the cost will hopefully be even cheaper than expected. Will of course be going to B&Q lol....


 
a caveman rack:no1::lol2:


----------



## Geopathic (Jun 30, 2007)

Copyright Caveman Racks Ltd 2007


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

this is a focus-do it all rack


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Geopathic said:


> Copyright Caveman Racks Ltd 2007


will i get commission from the really useful company and mdf manufacturers?


----------



## Geopathic (Jun 30, 2007)

Think you should get a discount on it all then you could make loads and sell them as complete racks with the boxes lol. Don't forget your copyright!!


----------



## Geopathic (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey just thought of another idea for your Caveman Racks. You could produce a DIY Sheet (like the caresheets) with all the instructions and sizes etc so that we could print it off and take it to B&Q lol. The Caveman Rack Care Sheet lol


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Geopathic said:


> Copyright Caveman Racks Ltd 2007


Does this mean your going to sue me for copyright infringement?

:shock::shock::?


----------



## bromley (Jan 17, 2007)

we went to get our wood from b and q and the same thing we were told its because there no longer selling conti board so it was all reduced to clear the only conti board they are going to sell is the white now i have to go else where to find it as cheep


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dani11983 said:


> Does this mean your going to sue me for copyright infringement?
> 
> :shock::shock::?


:lol2:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

My wood was 2440 x 1220 18mm MDF. Should of been £15.97 each and I had three of them.


----------



## littlerosie2004 (May 1, 2006)

I too had a similar run of luck at B&Q.

Building some 3ft vivs so went down for some Conti-board. They are just doing our branch up and noticed the sizes they now stock are different (slightly smaller in length). Turned to my right to see the exact colour I wanted in the old size on a rack with a notice that said "clearance - today £3" - got enough for 9 vivs for £30! Would have cost £126ish for the same wood at the full price - made my day!

Well done on yours....you will have to post pics of the finished article.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i don't need to build anything but might just buy some wood... y'know, just in case seeing as i'm boarding my loft soon.


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

any pics of finshed product?


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

It was finished yesterday. It's up and running it will fit max 10 50 ltr really useful boxes. Needs painting. Will get piocs tomorrow (l8r today).


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Lucky!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Jammy people and very lucky :lol2:


Only jam I have comes in a jar and the only luck I have is bad :lol2:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

You can find a pic here: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/50511-b-q-bargain-snake-rack.html

Coldn't find this thread for some reason when I posted it!


----------

